# Analogue Cable & Digital Freeview



## colinstewart (May 22, 2005)

Hi!

I'm trying to connect NTL Analogue Cable and Digital Terrestrial to my Tivo. 

I haven't connected them up yet, as in the Guided Setup, I do not have the option to choose the above combination.

The only options I have are:-

Aerial
Aerial + Digital Cable/Digital Terrestrial
Aerial + Analogue Cable
Digital Satellite/Digital Derrestrial
Aerial + Digital Satellite

On a few threads, I read "choose Analogue Cable & Digital Terrestrial during Guided Setup" or some similar combination but I do not have this option.

I have contacted Tivo and been told it is not a supported option and is not available.

Can anyone help?

Thanks

Colin Stewart


----------



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

I am also interested in this option as Ive just bought a freebox but also pay for analogue cable.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

Dual Tuner Setups

TiVo supports using a Sky Digital box via the AUX scart socket, with either digital terrestrial or cable via the RF connection. This is a special selection in guided setup. Only Sky Digital is supported via the AUX input, however if you have a Freeview box that allows you to move channels to different numbers, you can fool TiVo by mapping the Freeview channels to the same ones that Sky use, and connecting the Freeview box to the AUX connector. If when doing this you can not find the IR codes for your box in the list, then choose manufacturer "FREEVIEW", and locate the right number for your box (see above). 

Can I change the channel numbers on the tivo rather than the freeview box? Ive seen summin about it on the forum, but cant find it!

Ben


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

As posted several times before - you can only have one of the following:

Sky digital (via SCART) + any other platform via RF
Regular analogue (via RF) + any other platform via SCART


----------

